# AMMUNITION & GUN CASES



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a couple of items that just came in the other day.

9MM - CCI SPEER GOLD DOT HP - 124 GR - PFF PRICE $19.82 PLUS TAX

2 AVAILABLE










9MM - CCI BLAZER - 124GR - FMJ - 50 PER BOX - PFF PRICE $13.45 PLUS TAX

10 AVAILABLE










38INCH DELUXE GUN CASE - DIGITAL PATTERN - PFF PRICE $90.00

1 AVAILABLE

THIS CASE HAS 6 30 ROUND POUCHES / 3 PER SIDE

ALSO HAS LONG ZIPPER FLAT POUCH ON ONE SIDE AND ON THE OTHER SIDE

HAS A 10 X 1.5 X 13 ZIPPER POUCH. THESE ARE VERY WELL DESIGNED SOFT GUN CASES. I BOUGHT MY

FIRST ONE AT A GUN SHOW FOR $110.00. I WAS SO PLEASED WITH THESE CASE THAT I AM NOW A DEALER.



















45 INCH LONG GUN SCOPED DELUXE GUN CASE - PFF PRICE $90.00

THIS CASE HAS LONG FLAT ZIPPERED STORAGE ON EACH SIDE AND

A LARGE ZIPPERED STORAGE ON ONE SIDE.



















IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED IN ANY OF THESE ITEMS PLEASE CALL OR SEND ME A PM

850-968-9989


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

_BUMP._

_Are you sure I can't interest someone._


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

do you have any .40 or .45 ammo in yet? do you still have the 9mm (i think you had 10 boxes)?


----------



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

How about .380?


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

_Still have the 9mm, and the 40 available. Also have some .45 - 2 boxes 230gr, 2 boxes 200gr. I can sale the .45 for $17.99 per box of 50 +tx. They are FMJ. I don't currently have any .380, but can get some if needed. Just let me know what brand, type, grain weight you are looking for._


----------

